# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  The Duchy of Redrun

## C_Splash

Named for the river that runs red with rust due to heavy iron mining, Redrun is one of 15 Duchies in the Kingdom of Moorway. Iron rich mountains fuel the economy of this region. This is the area in which the players will begin their adventure in my personal campaign. Here's the first WIP

----------


## C_Splash

Next WIP. Messed around with some colors and added detail to the forests.

----------


## Adfor

I enjoy the simplicity of your design, great colors as well.  Nice work!

----------


## C_Splash

Final version. Added details to the plains and labeled terrain features.

----------


## Stolarczyk

Fun design. It has a good overall look and I like the clean elements to the features. The mountains look a little chaotic to me, but other than that I think it looks pretty darn good.

----------


## C_Splash

Yeah, hand drawing them individually was probably a bad idea for someone of my artistic skill level

----------


## AzureWings

I think they're drawn decently enough, they're very stylistically regular at least. When I look at it the thing is more that they're very noticeably sharp and stark compared to the style of the other terrain features, which feel more subdued. It might be something that could be helped just by tweaking the fill color a bit to be (somewhat) less distinct from the base coloration, or maybe by adding a little bit of subtle shading work.

It's a nice abstract informational-style layout, especially the forest representation style.

EDIT: On second thought you might also look at the line weight for the mountains as well. What I wanted to get at was that the linework/hand-drawing itself seems fine.

----------


## Robulous

I'll point out something I've been guilty of in the past - your text has a white outline, while the "paper" on the right is sepia toned. You can't really have a white outline when the paper is not that colour. Your minimum colour tone has to be the colour of the paper.

I'd also say, for "hills" those hills look like a very wide mountain range!

----------

